# Calzedonia Summer Show 2013 - M.Satta F.Nargi S.Sampaio C.Alonso & others



## mcol (7 Mai 2013)

*Calzedonia Summer Show 2013 - Melissa Satta, Federica Nargi, Sara Sampaio, Clara Alonso*

feat. other models, singers and actresses

Melissa Satta



 

 




 

 






Federica Nargi



 

 




 

 



Sara Sampaio



 

 



Clara Alonso



 

 



Kesha



 

 



Simona Molinari



 

 



Models



 

 




 

 



Parterre:

Caterina Murino





Nicole Grimaudo, Laura Chiatti, Carolina Crescentini



 



Elenoire Casalegno





Alessia Ventura, Tessa Gelisio, Cristina Chiabotto



 



Margareth Madè, Andrea Osvart and others



 



Cristina Chiabotto and other





Fiammetta Cicogna





187 MB - 7'04" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## romanderl (7 Mai 2013)

Schöne Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## tvsee (10 Mai 2013)

Melissa Satta - Federica Nargi @ Calzedonia Summer Show Forever Togheter 06.05.13



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

File Name: melissa satta federica nargi [01]@CalzedoniaSummerShowForeverTogheter06.05.13TvSee
File Size: 19.4 Mb
Resolution: 768X432 
Duration: 54 Sec
Video Codec: H264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## Lo Sparviero 42 (12 Mai 2013)

Very,Very Very nice ass


----------



## tvsee (11 Apr. 2016)

Melissa Satta @ Calzedonia Summer Show 2016



 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta [01]@CalzedoniaSummerShow2016TvSee
File Size: 28.2 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 0:12 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: UPLOADED


----------

